# [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*[Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Im Moment scheint sich AMD mit Gerüchten ganz gut im Gespräch zu halten.
Beim Gucken ob es was neues zu den FX Centurion gibt traute ich plötzlich meinen Augen nicht. Gerüchte das AMD seine neuen Grafikkarten auf der E3 präsentiert.....
AMD Unprocessed: E3 2013: AMD is Your Core of G... | AMD Blogs
Diese Meldung sorgt dafür das die Gerüchteküche im Inet nicht zur Ruhe kommt. Dabei polarisiert gerade der folgende Satz:





> E3 attendees will be able to experience AMD-powered next generation gaming in person. Our newest innovations in desktop, tablet, notebook and console processing, and the latest AMD Radeon™ graphics cards, will all be on full display


Was zunächst harmlos und unverfänglich klingt könnte aber in Zusammenhang mit folgender Meldung:


> Will be on stage at E3 next week with a sweet surprise. Cant wait. @amdradeon @amddesktop @NVIDIAGeForce #itsurprise


 die AMD-Manager Roy Taylor über Twitter verbreitet hat, eine Ankündigung für einen echten Knaller sein:
So hat die Meldung auf overclock.net in kurzer Zeit zu 10 Seiten Diskussion geführt.
[AMD] Latest graphics cards on display for E3 next week
Wcftech hat sogar eine News dazu:AMD Possibly Unveiled Next Generation Radeon HD 8000 Series at E3 2013
Zusätzlich gabs noch Infos auf VidioCardz: Hier ist die Rede von neuen Referenzkühlern für die 8000er Serie:AMD Radeon HD 8000 Graphics Cards Will Feature Better Coolers | VideoCardz.comAuch Coputerbase hat Infos zum Kühler:â€žDie nÃ¤chsten KÃ¼hler werden besserâ€œ, sagt AMD - ComputerBase
 Auf der anderen Seite gibt es folgende Aussage von Devon Nekechuck, Product Manager Desktop Graphics bei AMD, auf Computerbase zu finden:





> Darauf angesprochen, wollte Nekechuk die Gerüchte nicht weiter kommentieren. „Eine neue Generation auf Basis einer neuen GPU“ werde es aber definitiv „erst Ende des Jahres“ geben.


 hier der Link:Nvidia und AMD äußern sich zur GeForce GTX 700 - ComputerBase
Auf Hardwarelux gibt es Spekulationen zu einer erneut aufgebohrten 7970 mit dem Codnamen Hawai Computex Messegeflüster: AMD doch noch im Sommer mit neuer Radeon-Generation?
Update: wie Wcf TecH meldet gibt es ein Photo der 8970! Heir:[RUMOR] AMD Radeon HD 8970 Pictured - Features Curacao XT Core With 2304 SPshttp://cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Radeon-HD-89701.jpeg
Laut Wcf Tech basiert die Karte auf  curacao xt. 

Hier habe ich mal die Daten non Wcf tech in einer tabelle zsammengefasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bild von Wcf Tech

	AMD Radeon HD 8970

Preis                             	$550
Gpu Tackt                          1Ghz
Speicher Geschwindikeit      effektiv 6500Mhz
Herstellungverfahren/Core	28nm Curacao XT
Stream Processoren      	2304
ROPS                         	48
TMUS	                        144
Speicher                       	3 GB GDDR5
Speicher Bandbreite     	384-bit
Verbrauch                          250 Watt
Crossfire Anschlüsse             2
Stromversorgund                6+ 8 Pin

Das ganze klingt für mich realistisch und ich denke das wird wohl auch so kommen...das wird denk auch was zure3



> Gerade das Hawai Gerücht und die Aussage von Nekechuk passen durchaus zu dem Gerücht bezüglich der E3. Amd hätte eine neue Karte und Nekechuk würde Recht behalten. Auch eine Gpu, die nicht auf der Grundlage der 7er Generation gebaut wird, würde Nekechuks Aussage nicht widersprechen, ist aber wie ich finde extrem unwahrscheinlich da es eine neue Architektur wäre.
> Ich persönlich glaub nicht dran das da ne komplett neue Serie vorgestellt wird....ich könnte mir eher den neuen frame pacing Treiber vorstellen. Evt wird neben den Alten auch ein Prototyp der neuen Serie gezeigt (hoffentlich nicht wie bei Fermi) aber mehr kann ich mir erstmal nicht vorstellen....Vorallem, weil in meinen Augen, AMDs Schreiben diesen Schluß nur sehr bedingt zulässt. Sicher ist das AMD wohl was im Petto hat nur was?


 der teil des Statpost hat sich somit erledigt!
Abwarten ist ja nicht mehr lang bis zur e3....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Warum "@NVIDIAGeForce"?
Ich bin gespannt.
Danke für die neusten Gerüchte 
Das weckt Hoffnungen auf mehr als nur ein Rebrand...


----------



## Dartwurst (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Fossi777 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*



Querpfosten schrieb:


> Im moment scheint sich AMD mit Gerüchten ganz gut im Gespräch zu halten.
> Beim gucken ob es was neues zu den FX Centurion gibt traute ich plötzlich meinen Augen nicht. Gerüchte das AMD seine neuen Grafikkarten auf der E3 presentiert.....
> AMD Unprocessed: E3 2013: AMD is Your Core of G... | AMD Blogs
> Diese Meldung sorgt dafür das die Gerüchteküche im Inet nicht zur Ruhe kommt. Dabei polarrisiert gerade der volgende Satz:
> ...



Sehr nice, wenn das stimmt macht AMD zuminderst im GK Bereich derzeit alles richtig, 
Warten bis der Feind sein "Pulver" verschossen hat und dann sofort zuschlagen...

Bei der aktuellen Treiberproblematik von Nvidia könnte der Zeitpunkt nicht besser sein 
um den "Grünen" einen ordentlichen Tritt in den A........... zu verpassen...


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Warum "@NVIDIAGeForce"?
> Ich bin gespannt.
> Danke für die neusten Gerüchte
> Das weckt Hoffnungen auf mehr als nur ein Rebrand...


 
Bitte ! Gern! Ich find Gerüchte machen Spaß..... Bin mal gespannt obs demnächst auch ein paar Spannende Gerücht zu Ivy-e zu finden sind. Das ist, eigentlich die Hardware, auf die ich mich zu Jahresbeginn am meisten gefreut habe...Allerdings befürchte ich das das ein recht unspektakulärer Lauch wird ohne viel Gerüchte.....Die Gerücht werden wohl voerst weiter um Haswell-e und seine vermeindliche oder tatsächliche Abwärtskompatibltät gehn....Sonnst fällt mir da wenig ein was nicht schon gesichert scheint...
Ich frag mich gerade warum die Lauches von Intel und NV Gerüchtemäßig immer recht lau ausfallen....Um seriöser zu wirken, könnte ich hier als Vermutung in den Raum stellen...Aber sonst kein Plan....
Ich habe das Gefühl Gerüchte gehören irgendwie zu AMDs Marketing....
Eigentlich verständlich ....Marketing für Lau.... Hab gestern mal in die Wichtigsten Foren geguckt allein dort gab es so unendlich viele Freds zum Fx, ich glaub sosehr war AMD schon lange nicht mehr in den Foren in aller Munde.... Und das obwohl Hasswell gerade launcht, ich glaub das hatte sich Intel anders vorgestellt.....soviel zu Amd kann kein Marketing.....


Fossi777 schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Treiberproblematik von Nvidia könnte der Zeitpunkt nicht besser sein
> um den "Grünen" einen ordentlichen Tritt in den A........... zu verpassen...


Nen kleinen Kick um die Markanteile gerechter zu verteilen gerne....hart annocken muß nichtt sein.....Grundsätzlich gilt auch hier Konkurenz belebt das Geschäfft.... Von gesunden Konkurenzkampf profitieren wir als Kunden am stärksten, egal ob wir AMD oder NV kaufen(-:.....
Von der Treiberklamotte bei NV hab ich eigentlich nichts mitbekommen aktuell....was`n da los?


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

sorry doppel post....
Allerdings auch mini Update im Startpost....


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, dass von amd was neues kommt. und sei es nur auf papier.


----------



## Fossi777 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*



Querpfosten schrieb:


> Nen kleinen Kick um die Markanteile gerechter zu verteilen gerne....hart annocken muß nichtt sein.....Grundsätzlich gilt auch hier Konkurenz belebt das Geschäfft.... Von gesunden Konkurenzkampf profitieren wir als Kunden am stärksten, egal ob wir AMD oder NV kaufen(-:.....
> Von der Treiberklamotte bei NV hab ich eigentlich nichts mitbekommen aktuell....was`n da los?


 
Na so wie Nvidia derzeit mit ihren Kunden umgeht ( bzw. umgegangen ist ) kann der meinetwegen gerne auch etwas tiefer sitzen. 

Alle Treiber seit dem 314.07 sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Stottern, Freezes, Grafikfehler bei BF3, Abstürze mit InetBrowsen, You Tube Videos etc.
Sehr ärgerlich für GTX 770 Käufer weil die Karten nur von den neuen Treibern erkannt werden und ein downgrade nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Alle Treiber seit dem 314.07 sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Stottern, Freezes, Grafikfehler bei BF3, Abstürze mit InetBrowsen, You Tube Videos etc.
> Sehr ärgerlich für GTX 770 Käufer weil die Karten nur von den neuen Treibern erkannt werden und ein downgrade nicht möglich ist.


 Machen die auf der 5 Serie auch Probleme? Das würd nämlich erkähren warum ein Nachbar ständig Bluescreens bei youtube bekommt mit seiner 560ti core448....


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

Soweit ich weiß, soll laut Gerüchten ein möglicher Titan-Killer vorgestellt werden. Liest man zumindest auf den chinesischen Seiten .

MfG


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

Ja hatte ich auch auf Englischen seiten Entdeckt da ich keine Quellen fand flog es raus.  User X im Forum y ist als glauwürdige Quelle eher ungeignet....wenns dazu was gesichertes gibt ergänz ich News gerne... 
Ok ich hab die Quelle. da die Googleübersetzung viel zu schlecht werd ichs erstmal nicht ins startpost übernehmen....Sorry
Und hier wirst du finden was du suchst:http://translate.google.de/translat...8L&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=rcs


----------



## gecan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

das wäre ja ein fetter schlag ins gesicht für nv und ihre fans die sich ein titan mit über 900€ bezahlt haben 

ein hd8970/9970 könnte ich mir gut vorstellen bei über 5% schneller als titan und dabei für unter 600€


----------



## Allwisser (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

ich würde mich sehr für amd freuen, allerdings zeigt die erfahrung, dass sie es trotzdem nicht schaffen werden. da fehlen dann wieder 5 bis 10 % und die titan werden sie versuchen, mit einem neuen doppelchipdesign zu übertrumpfen, dass dann wieder mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. und wahrscheinlich selbst im idle 250watt saugt.  amd ist technisch leider nicht in der lage, mit nvidia zu konkurieren. lass mich aber gerne überraschen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

Also ich erwarte nicht weniger als das die Titan mit single GPU geschlagen wird. Im PCGH Benchparcours liegen gerade mal ~20% zwischen HD7970 GHz und Titan. Von einer neuen Generation sollte man so einen Leistungssprung ja wohl erwarten dürfen. Dazu kommt das die HD7970 in ihrer ursprünglichen Form als non-GHz Edition schon ewig auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## gecan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

*Allwisser*,

du spricht von der vergangenheit und die sind schon vorbei !


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*



Allwisser schrieb:


> amd ist technisch leider nicht in der lage, mit nvidia zu konkurieren.



Hast Du seid 2008 geschlafen, oder wie kommst du zu der Behauptung? 

MfG


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*



Allwisser schrieb:


> ich würde mich sehr für amd freuen, allerdings zeigt die erfahrung, dass sie es trotzdem nicht schaffen werden.


 Und wo war die Freude, als Amd bis zur Titan, 15 Monate die Leistungkrone trug?


Allwisser schrieb:


> amd ist technisch leider nicht in der lage, mit nvidia zu konkurieren. lass mich aber gerne überraschen.


 Hättest due die letzten 18 Monate verfolgt wüßtest du das Nv 15 davon nur schwehr mithalten konnte, zumindest hatten sie weder die stärkste Karte noch den Preisleistungssieger. Die kamen in Gestallt der 7970 und 7870 aus dem Hause AMD....
Wenn du die Verkaufszahlen meinst hast du recht da war NV AMD wohl überlegen, was aber eher keine technischen Gründe hatte....
Da ich hier auf PCGH bin ziehe ich natürlich die PCGH GPU Rangliste heran.....und nicht irgendwelche Fact Benches anderer Seiten...
Und vom Frampace Driver der bald kommt und Multigpu auf die Sprünge helfen soll hast auch nichts gehört oder?
Sorry, daß das so genervt rüber kommt aber es ist bleibt in jedem Fred das gleiche. Irgend ein Tunnelblick fan erzählt das AMD oder NV nichts kann. Beides falsch. Das die Argumente dabei ungehört bleiben und Mensch sich alle 2 Tage mit solchen Aussagen wiederholen muß nervt gewaltig!

An alle die jetzt von AMD wieder die Leistungkrone erwarten: Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.  Wenn man die letzte PCGH gelesen hatt weis man was für ungeheure Reserven der Titan hat. Fast 40% waren beim extrem Übretackten mit Modbios möglich. Ich Vermute NV wirds wie AMD bei der 7970 machen. Warten was der Konkurent raushaut und wenn die Führung in Gefahr gerät kommt Titan ultra oder was weiß ich.Wenn NV nen Speedbump bringt der durch Selektion 30%  von den 40% die PCGH gebencht hat auf die Straße bringt wirds für AMD schwehr. Ca. 20% jetzt plus 20% Speedbump sind 40 % Unterschied. Ob AMD 40 Prozent Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur 7970 schafft glaub ich eher nicht. Und sollte das wirklich auch nicht reichen holt NV den Holzhammer, den Titan Vollausbau.....


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

kein Plan warum das teiweise 2 mal da stand...Sorry


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

Wenn AMD zum ersten Mal seit dem R600-Flop mal wieder die 400mm² Chipfläche überschreitet, dann ist die Titan ein erreichbarer Gegner. Die Titan hat ein 50% größeres Die und 64% mehr Transistoren als ein Tahiti, angsichts dieser Zahlen ist der durchschnittliche Performancevorsprung nicht sehr beeindruckend.

Achja, @Gerücht: Ich hoffe schwer dass irgendwas gezeigt wird, der Stillstand war lang genug!


----------



## Xtreme RS (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

Sollte mit dere know-how auch nicht alzu schwer sein einen überteuerten rießen Chip zu entwickeln! Wann kommen endlich m^3 Chips?


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

"Update"
Startpost wurd um ein paar Links und Zusatzinformationen ergänzt....


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Juni 2013)

Querpfosten schrieb:


> An alle die jetzt von AMD wieder die Leistungkrone erwarten: Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.  Wenn man die letzte PCGH gelesen hatt weis man was für ungeheure Reserven der Titan hat. Fast 40% waren beim extrem Übretackten mit Modbios möglich. Ich Vermute NV wirds wie AMD bei der 7970 machen. Warten was der Konkurent raushaut und wenn die Führung in Gefahr gerät kommt Titan ultra oder was weiß ich.Wenn NV nen Speedbump bringt der durch Selektion 30%  von den 40% die PCGH gebencht hat auf die Straße bringt wirds für AMD schwehr. Ca. 20% jetzt plus 20% Speedbump sind 40 % Unterschied. Ob AMD 40 Prozent Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur 7970 schafft glaub ich eher nicht. Und sollte das wirklich auch nicht reichen holt NV den Holzhammer, den Titan Vollausbau.....



wenn dann wirklich ne Titan Ultra oder so für 1300 Euro kommt wird AMD sicherlich nicht Zögern und eine 8970/9970 GHz hinterherhauen.
Mal schaun 

@Topic schön, wie die Gerüchteküche brodelt 

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Fossi777 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*



Querpfosten schrieb:


> Machen die auf der 5 Serie auch Probleme? Das würd nämlich erkähren warum ein Nachbar ständig Bluescreens bei youtube bekommt mit seiner 560ti core448....


 
Ja auf allen Serien , speziell auf  Karten mit hoher bzw Werksübertaktung, ...

Der soll mal nen älteren Treiber ausprobieren Nvidia 310-314 und/oder etwas den Chiptakt absenken.


----------



## Matze211 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*

Ich warte auch schon auf ne neue Karte von AMD. Meine 6970 gibt so langsam den Geist auf. Diesmal wird auch mal ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgegeben. Die Frau hats erlaubt. 

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf die Karten, die für mich bezahlbar sind. 500€ würde ich schon investieren wollen...


----------



## gecan (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*

*Matze211*,

hehe so sind manche frauen eben bzw wenn man verheiratet ist 

aber mit der hd8970 bzw 9970 wirste für eine lange zeit glücklich werden als mit dein vorherige


----------



## The_Trasher (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*



Matze211 schrieb:


> Meine 6970 gibt so langsam den Geist auf....


 
 Wahsinn was ihr für Ansprüche habt...
Schau mal Signatur , 4870 seit 2008 und alles läuft auf 1920 x 1080


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*



Querpfosten schrieb:


> Gerade das Hawai Gerücht und die Aussage von Nekechuk passen durchaus zu dem Gerücht bezüglich der E3. Amd hätte ne neue Karte und Nekechuk würde recht behalten.


 Wer oder was ist Nekechuk? Ein Mann von AMD oder eine Hardware-News-Seite? 
Ich weiß es, aber das hättest Du ruhig dazuschreiben können.


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Nekechuk? Ein Mann von AMD oder eine Hardware-News-Seite?
> Ich weiß es, aber das hättest Du ruhig dazuschreiben können.


 
wurde gändert....


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*

Auch spannend: Die  Sapphire Vapor-XHD 7970 GHz Edition soll im Preis auf 420$ sinken.
Dies wurde von AMD selber Bekanntgegeben. Hier der original Wortlaut:I





> n late May I noted that we would be working with our partners to improve channel supply of the AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 GHz Edition to North American resellers like Newegg.com. Today I’m mailing to let you know that this process has begun to bear fruit, with the Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz Edition now listing for the AMD SEP of $419 US. Of course, this GPU is also eligible for the Never Settle Reloaded AND Level Up programs!
> 
> Improving supply is an ongoing process, of course, but we’re pleased with the initial results of our efforts and hope you might pass word to your readers if you get a chance.


Nachzulesen ist Original Meldung hier:AMD wants you to know there is a Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition for $419 | PC Perspective
Im Pcgh Preisverglich ist Karte noch günstiger, allerdings ist sie dort in der letzten Woche im Preis gestiegen....



Ach schitt was ist denn los schon wieder doppelpost......SORRY bin gerad 10 Dinge gleichzeitig am erledigen und das kommt dabei rum....


----------



## unthinkable (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*

Könnte ja sein dass AMD das Frontend von Tahiti erweitert ohne mehr Shadereinheiten zu verbauen.
In Full HD dürfte das einen merklichen Schub bringen, da die Rasterizer dort primär limitieren.
In höheren Auflösungen, wo mehr die Rechenkraft zählt, rückt die 7970 der Titan ja manchmal sehr nahe.


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*

Da das mit Fx So nicht hinhaut kann der Rest auch weg....Im startost steh ja soweit alles 
*SORRY*


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? [persönlich Einschätzung zu HD8970, Fx 8770 , Fx 9000((Seite4)]*

Da die 8970 schon in den Treibern steht und mit der gleichen PCI-ID (6798) wie die 7970 aufwartet, wenn auch mit anderer Subsys-ID, glaube ich weder an eine geänderte Architektur noch an mehr Shaderkerne. 
Spekulieren kann man natürlich auf schnelleren Speicher (sozusagen 770-like) und vielleicht endlich mal einen vernünftigen Kühler bei Referenzmodell.
Hoffen kann man natürlich immer auf einen gesenkten Verbrauch - sowas kann trotz gleicher Architektur und gleichem Herstellungsverfahren schon mal hier und da durch Verbesserungen bei der Fertigung passieren. Ein Beispiel wäre hier der klassische Intel C2Q6600, bei dem das auch geschehen ist.


----------



## Querpfosten (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? [persönlich Einschätzung zu HD8970, Fx 8770 , Fx 9000((Seite4)]*

Ist das nicht die Oem Karte vom Anfang des Jahres die im Treiber steht?
Radeon HD 8000 OEM nur umbenannte 7000er-Serie: AMD verwirrt Käufer


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Weiß der Geier - wieviel HD 8970 soll es denn geben? 
Alle Welt schreibt grade zur HD 8970 mit dem neuen Superchip - wenn der wirklich existiert (wundert sich eigentlich niemand, dass der so urplötzlich aus dem Nichts auftaucht?).
Falls ja, dann heißt die Karte damit bestimmt nicht 8970. 
Vielleicht 8980?  8990 ist ja auch schon vergeben.
Die 6798 steht auf jeden Fall für Karten, die den normalen unbeschnittenen XT verbaut haben (oder mehr als einen davon) wie Ares II, 7990, 8990, und natürlich die Single-Karten. 
Ein gepimpter XT dürfte wohl eine andere Kennung bekommen, bzw. die Karte damit.

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? !!Update!!! zu neuen Lüftern und kleinere weitere Ergänzungen*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Wahsinn was ihr für Ansprüche habt...
> Schau mal Signatur , 4870 seit 2008 und alles läuft auf 1920 x 1080


Du hast es ja schon selbst gesagt, es kommt eben auf die Ansprüche des einzelnen an. Und wenn man aktuelle Games in "schön" daddeln will, geht deiner HD4870 in Full-HD ganz schnell die Puste aus

Zu all dem Spekulatius hier: ne HD8970 mit der Leistung einer Titan und max 200W TDP, *das* wär doch mal was. Go AMD...

Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Eventuell gibt's dann eine HD8870 für 300 Tacken mit der Leistung einer GTX 770, mit Übertaktung dann nochmal eine Ecke schneller.
Das wäre dann wie ein Schlag in nVidia's Fresse, wenn ihre Karten nicht billiger werden.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Wenn sie so kommen sollte, wäre das was, mal durchrechnen:


Taktraten: 1000/1625 Mhz vs. 1000/1050/1500 MHz (vmtl. gleich/~8,3%)


Shaderprozessoren: 2304 vs. 2048 (+12,5%)


ROPs: 48 vs. 32 (+50%)


TMUs: 144 vs. 128 (+12,5%)

Das ließt sich ganz hübsch. Die Leistung einer GTX 780 sollte damit überflügelt werden können, vmtl. insges. auf dem Niveau der Titan. Hoffen wir, dass es so kommen wird, endlich mal wieder Leben im Grafikkartenmarkt wäre angesagt.


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Das Bild hab ich vorgestern auf Videocarz.com auch schon gesehen. Schön das es mal einer in ne News gepackt hat.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

@bobi - 8*8*70 eher nicht - die 8 an zweiter Stelle ist für Mittelklasse oder bestenfalls Performanceklasse reserviert. 
Aber Namen sind eh Schall und Rauch.
Und warum sollte AMD die Preise künstlich drücken wollen, wenn NVs Hochpreispolitik Erfolg hat und AMD in Leistung und Verbrauch(!) - die nackte Leistung ist ja nicht wirklich ein Problem - etwas Vergleichbares auf die Beine stellen sollte?
Die verschenken auch kein Geld - wenn man sich an die Gegenstücke zu nVidias 500er-Familie erinnert, dann weiß man, dass AMD ohne Not auch nicht billiger ist.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*



Bobi schrieb:


> Das wäre dann wie ein Schlag in nVidia's Fresse, wenn ihre Karten nicht billiger werden.


Etwas mehr Contenance bitte

Gruß


----------



## Harrybelafonde (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn? +Infos zu neuen Referenzkühlern*

Ein Titan-Killer eine single Gpu? Hoffentlich! Intell macht in Cpu und Gpu keine große Schritte. Warum auch keine Konkurenz. Da geht noch was und bis Weihnachten hat sich einiges an der Spitze getan.





Explosiv schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, soll laut Gerüchten ein möglicher Titan-Killer vorgestellt werden. Liest man zumindest auf den chinesischen Seiten .
> 
> MfG


----------



## Harrybelafonde (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Update!!!angebliche 8970 pictured(im Statpost)update]!Gerücht: AMDs nächste Grafikkartenserie auf der E3 zu sehn?*

Killer oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall gibt AMD mehr Gas als Intel. Ive oder Sandy oder -e. Es ist enttäuschent wenn man für eine neue Cpu gerade mal max 10% mehr Leistung bekommt . Ich rede jetzt von 3770K-4770K. Genauso ist es auch von den 4960K`s zu erwarten .


----------

